# [solved] kdelibs 4.10 failed to emerge

## Gladdle

Hallo Miteinander, leider habe ich einen Fehler beim emergen von den kdelibs 4.10.2 (logfile). Ich habe hier eine aktuelle emerge --info Ausgabe. Die üblichen Schritte habe ich bereits erledigt: Im Internet gesucht, ein revdep rebuild ausgefuehrt, auch ein neuinstallieren der qtbase libs. Hat jemand eine Idee?Last edited by Gladdle on Sat Apr 20, 2013 4:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## franzf

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=466504

 :Wink: 

----------

## Josef.95

 *Gladdle wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Could not find parser plugin for encoding trig
> 
> ...

 

Hm, ungewöhnlich, lässt sich so bisher nicht reproduzieren

Eventuell passt auch https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=465300

Ein blinder Schuss ins Blaue: 

```
emerge -av1 raptor soprano kdelibs
```

----------

## Gladdle

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Ein blinder Schuss ins Blaue: 
> 
> ```
> emerge -av1 raptor soprano kdelibs
> ```
> ...

 

Der Schuss war ein Volltreffer! Problem wurde gelöst, kdelibs installiert. Vielen Dank!!!

----------

## Erdie

Das Problem ist nicht neu, hatte ich bei älteren Versionen auch schon.

----------

